
ARM co-founder starts ‘Save Arm’ campaign to keep independence - davidgerard
https://techcrunch.com/2020/09/14/arm-co-founder-starts-save-arm-campaign-to-keep-independence-amid-40b-nvidia-deal/
======
bgorman
If you develop proprietary technology and then sell it, you should not be
suprised when your technology eventually ends up being used in a way that you
do not like, or that you cannot license it back.

------
DeonPenny
You're going to crowd fun 40+ Billion dollars. Lol Good luck

~~~
mijoharas
Where are you getting that from?

~~~
glouwbug
nvidias's pockets

